# Silverstar/Piaa



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Silverstar passenger side 
Piaa driver side
Pics here -->>http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/[email protected]/lst?.dir=/Lights&.src=ph&.view=

They look the same for me no difference


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

The site is inaccessible.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Is working now


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

They look the same to me also. Whats the difference in the two? Prices, watts?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Just price. Piaa are like $70.00 the pair and silverstar $40.00


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

I thought that the PIAA's and Sylvania Silverstars are more of a white-ish color? Is it the camera or is that really the color of the Silverstars? If thats the case I think I might buy those cheap "super whites" instead...


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I think the silverstars are better personaly. I went with them because they are white... Not blue white.. Just plain white.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> *I thought that the PIAA's and Sylvania Silverstars are more of a white-ish color? Is it the camera or is that really the color of the Silverstars? If thats the case I think I might buy those cheap "super whites" instead... *


"super rice whites"


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

200sxOut... I have to clean the lenses of my headlights.They look nasty after snow,sand,salt.ice.etc.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn they do look exactly the same --Im def. going with the Silverstars...You can get em at like a AutoZOne or sumting right....


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes I bought my silverstar at autozone $19.99 each 
+ $10.00 mail in rebate.
And for me the silverstar is better that the piaa


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

JayL-what fog bulbs are in those pics?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

piaa fog lights


----------



## iVy (Aug 29, 2002)

what is the wattage on the silverstars? I have the halos and right now, I've got piaas in em cuz i had problems with the cheaper "white lights" melting my housing, i heard piaa was good with the low wattage thing. But the piaas are pretty expensive! If the silverstars are the same thing as piaas, maybe next time, I'll go with them! Does silverstar even make H3 & H1 bulbs?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

not sure though.....but I think is 55/60


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

HEY....I finally got the Silverstars and know I neeed a a nice white corner bulb--I got B1 Hybrids now and the shine isnt too bad but I hate the blue tint from the bulb...

I want a hyperwhite --thats actually a white bulb...


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

The SilverStars are the same wattage as OE bulbs in most cases. They are 100% legal unlike most of the other imitation HID's. Sylvania Xtravisions might be of interest to some people because the 9003 bulb, which B13 Models use, is 30% brighter than stock while the other bulb types will only be 20%.

I bought a set of 9003ST(Silverstars) on ebay for $27 but if I knew Autozone sold them for $19.99 I would have asked one of you guys if you could send me a pair, paid for of course.

Here's a reply I received from Osram/Sylvania:

_"Thank you for your interest in Sylvania product. You will find that the comparison of our SilverStar line is made to CoolBlue and Xenarc HID because of the crisp white output that the light provides. These lines are designed for the enthusiasts who desire the crisper look. XtraVision is not part of this promotion, because it remains the same standard yellowish tint (3500 degrees Kelvin). XtraVision does however provide more lighting on the road. There is an increase in lumen output that provides for a wider viewing pattern on the road. You will obtain more light output, but have the same standard yellowish tint.
SilverStar is an increase in color temperature (4000 degrees Kelvin). It also has a redesigned coil which gives the output a more centralized hotspot. Because of the crisp white output the luminance (perception of brightness) is increased by 15-20%. They are both great products. I hope this information makes your decision a little easier to make."_

Basically, because of the "crisp white output" they perceive to shine brighter but aren't unlike the Xtravisions which are actually 30% brighter. All the same, SilverStars will fit stock socket mount with no melting, look good, are legal and last twice as long as regular Halogen which defiantly cannot be said for any imitation HID. IMO Xtravisions will provide better lighting, especially with the wider beam path but they are still in the yellow/white color range if that matters to anyway.

An excellent resource is: Daniel Stern Lighting

That link I gave is an excellent start to bulb discussion and facts but the whole site is worth a read.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *I want a hyperwhite --thats actually a white bulb... *


My thoughts exactly!
Let me know when you find one


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *HEY....I finally got the Silverstars and know I neeed a a nice white corner bulb--I got B1 Hybrids now and the shine isnt too bad but I hate the blue tint from the bulb...
> 
> I want a hyperwhite --thats actually a white bulb... *


CMON sum one has to know about sum white bulb corners---no blue tint ...


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *CMON sum one has to know about sum white bulb corners---no blue tint ... *


Trust me bro. I have been looking myself for awhile now.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *Trust me bro. I have been looking myself for awhile now. *


Damn theres gotta be something--I gotta get rid of this blue ASAP!!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Go LED.
Definately the brightest and white with no blue. I just got some LED 194's and they really are fantastic. Much better than any filament bulb in terms of color and intensity. It is very directional though. Only aims straight. So make sure you get some that allow for sideways light.

Seth


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Go LED.
> Definately the brightest and white with no blue. I just got some LED 194's and they really are fantastic. Much better than any filament bulb in terms of color and intensity. It is very directional though. Only aims straight. So make sure you get some that allow for sideways light.
> 
> Seth *



Seth, where ddi you pick them up?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Another thing you can do is take your bulbs and lightly dust them with silver paint. I did this to hide the amber in my corners, and let me tell you, it looks awesome. It looks like there isn't even a bulb in there. Give ''em a couple of light coates, and give it a test. If they're too dim, sand 'em a little with some steel wool. So far I've got about six months out of mine and they're still as awesome as day one.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*yO JayL1967,*

How big of a difference was it between the stock bulbs and the Silverstars?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: yO JayL1967,*



my420sx said:


> *How big of a difference was it between the stock bulbs and the Silverstars? *


Very bigggGGGGGG difference


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: yO JayL1967,*



JayL1967 said:


> *Very bigggGGGGGG difference *


Yea 'NO $HIT!'
I installed a pair last night and when I went for a drive to test em' out, people where actually flashing thier headlights at me probably due to how bright the bulbs are. 
I don't know, maybe its just me but I think I'm going to have to aim the 'Head light beam' a little lower because its just so bright. In comparison, my regular driving lights now are almost just the same as my high beam with the stock bulbs, WoW what a difference.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Years ago, PIAA platinum bulbs were the $#i+ but ever since the Sylvania Silverstars came onto the market, the PIAAs no longer were worth their price.


----------

